# Greetings



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome Nick........... hard to believe that the
user ID of Nick hadn't been used.:doh: You
scored!


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes! I was able to get my name hoorah!

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 31, 2007)

*Welcome fellow Oregonian!*

Welcome to Beesource, Nick. My son and I started with bees last year and have ordered 6 more colonies (4 packages and 2 Nucs) of Carniolans again this year. We live in Knappa just West of Astoria. I've built all of our hives with the exception of some 8 frame boxes backordered through Betterbee. I'm planning on building a Warre later this year. I'm building another KTBH like my first two, Zack is building his first simple KTBH, and I have a couple others in the works either started or pending (a TTBH, 2 foundationless long Langs and... on paper or in my brain... neither a very good filing system ) right now. 

I would pretty much bet you're the gent offering Warres on craigslist in Portland, huh? Those are really nice looking hives. :applause: 

~ Elsa

P.S. I just visited your links. _Very_ nicely done! I visited your Beespace site not too long ago. Beautiful sites with excellent content. Bravo! Looks like I may look to you as one of my Sensei.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey again Nick,

Just answered my own question about craigslist. Your hives are really nice. I'm tempted to buy one of your kits for Zack (and, shamelessly admitting, me too). Are you doing well on craigslist? Will you be going to Ruhl's Bee Day? Zack and I are going to "Bee School" locally today. I figure for $15 you can never learn too much.  I wouldn't be surprised if we were the only TBHers in our county. 

So, what are the chances that you'll do a class for do-it-yourselfers of Warres? Each person buys a kit and we all build them together. That would be a fun weekend project too plus meeting other new Warre keepers face to face. Folks would need to bring their own tools... look at me... off I go on to one of my "wouldn't this be cool" modes.  

Gotta' go drag Zack out of the rack. Again, welcome to Beesource.

From your fellow first-namer,

~ Elsa


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello Nick,

Sounds like you have a lot to contribute. Glad you're here!


----------



## Nick (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks again for the warm welcome everyone!

Yes, Elsa you can order Warre Hives and Kits from me whenever you want to. I can ship pretty much anywhere in the US. You can contact me via the email contact forms at my site.

I agree, it would be cool to have a Warre 101 class. In fact, a friend and I are planning one to take place in the first part of May. Stay tuned!


----------

